# Aqualung 500M Pro Diver - Newly Arrived....



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Just arrived from Kent Diving in Great (Wonderful) Britain. Cost was 77.39 GBP ($134.30 CDN) delivered to scenic Peace River, Alberta. Quick delivery and great communication from the seller.

*The specs:*


500m WR
Seiko VX42 Quartz Movement
All Stainless Steel
Ratcheting Shrouded Bezel
Double O Ring Screw Down Crown
Scratch Resistant Crystal
Excellent Lume
Date At 3:00
Extra Long Dive Strap
45.75mm Wide
47.50mm Lug Tip to Lug Tip
11.50mm High
41mm Bezel Width
30mm Dial Diameter
22mm Lugs
106 Grams on Supplied Strap

*The photos:*

*
*

*
*









*
*













































and maybe somebody from Britain can tell me regarding the sticker on the back: is there are rule about "no diving in wheelie bins" in Merry Olde??


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice. They're good solid watches. My Divex says hello.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

With that watch, who needs a weight belt...! Straight down to the bottom. ( Extra CO2 cartridge required for ballast vest) I like it! :notworthy:


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

AlbertaTime said:


> somebody from Britain can tell me regarding the sticker on the back: is there are rule about "no diving in wheelie bins" in Merry Olde??


May be, but more likely that it needs to be recycled not just chucked in the bin when finished with.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It is because it has a battery in it, we're not allowed to chuck old batteries, no matter how small, in our Wheeliie Bins or the bin police will get you and around here you can end with a fine of Â£175 + a few other quids. Our local paper usually has one night a week with a list of those who have been fined for this sort of thing.

And at a Â£175 a pop you can bet they check, good work if you can get it. I often wonder if the guys handing out the tickets are on commission :lol:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

That looks like a lot of watch for the money! Congrats.


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am also a proud owner of an Aqualung, gets a lot of wrist time and relly is great watch!


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Great value for money looks great


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

WOW great watch well done.


----------



## Charlie_Croker (Sep 30, 2007)

They are a bargain and my credit card finger is getting "itchy".

Has anyone ever had an Apeks watch as I fancy one of those too:

Another bargain for when I have a shower, you can't be too careful and 1000M should keep the Timotei out! ;(


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Charlie_Croker said:


> They are a bargain and my credit card finger is getting "itchy".
> 
> Has anyone ever had an Apeks watch as I fancy one of those too:
> 
> Another bargain for when I have a shower, you can't be too careful and 1000M should keep the Timotei out! ;(


This Apeks is the same watch with different cosmetics (nice logo but no orange hand) ...and this SubmergePro looks to be the same watch but with a submarine on the dial .


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Did I read this right regarding the weight, only 106 grams? It looks far more heavier.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> Did I read this right regarding the weight, only 106 grams? It looks far more heavier.


That sounds about right, my Divex version weighs in at 170g on a lumpy.


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

NICE!!!


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Good looking diver seems a good price as well. I have been trying toget a Similar diver myself (one like Thunderbolts DIVE X but cant find anyware online to get one, however your Aqualung give me another option they are very similar. enjoy your new watch.


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> It is because it has a battery in it, we're not allowed to chuck old batteries, no matter how small, in our Wheeliie Bins or the bin police will get you and around here you can end with a fine of Â£175 + a few other quids. Our local paper usually has one night a week with a list of those who have been fined for this sort of thing.
> 
> And at a Â£175 a pop you can bet they check, good work if you can get it. I often wonder if the guys handing out the tickets are on commission :lol:


Damn where do you live? The police in my area never do such a thing, they will arrest someone for 5 minutes and then ask them to not do it again. I also was unaware that throwing out batteries was a no no, that's what I do with mine once they are finished. Do they take them in the recycling? or do you have to drop them off at Staples or something?


----------

